# "Unser Alphabet" by Gustav Seyffarth, 1834



## RangerLem (Aug 28, 2022)

While researching the origins of our alphabet, I came across a very ancient quote from a Phoenician named Sanchuniathon who said that the alphabet invented by Thoth–the same alphabet we use today–was an imitation of the zodiac. “At that time,” he says, “the divine Taautos invented the sacred signs of the letters, imitating the zodiac with its planetary houses.” The Chinese and Greeks have similar traditions regarding the origins of their alphabets.

Digging around I found a book from 1834 by Gustav Seyffarth on the topic however it had never been translated from the German. So I translated it into English with much help from Google Translate and am providing a link here because others might fight it as fascinating as I did.

“Unser Alphabet” is a short 50-page book that attempts not only to prove that the alphabet is a specific image of the sky, but that this image, with the planets in their houses, shows a specific date–a date Seyffarth claims to be the last day of the Great Flood when Noah walked off the Ark. I am not endorsing Seyffarth’s claims, I only find them interesting.

German Book Link:
Unser alphabet

English Translation Link:
Our Alphabet In The Image of The Zodiac ENGLISH PDF.pdf  -- 706k

Cheers.


----------



## Code For Faith (Aug 29, 2022)

RangerLem said:


> So I translated it into English with much help from Google Translate and am providing a link here because others might fight it as fascinating as I did.


Thank you very much for this. I know it's laborious work. I appreciate your dedication!


RangerLem said:


> “Unser Alphabet” is a short 50-page book that attempts not only to prove that the alphabet is a specific image of the sky, but that this image, with the planets in their houses, shows a specific date–a date Seyffarth claims to be the last day of the Great Flood when Noah walked off the Ark. I am not endorsing Seyffarth’s claims, I only find them interesting.


Many historical accounts seem to originate from this period. I'll be reading this book carefully.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Aug 30, 2022)

Code For Faith said:


> Many historical accounts seem to originate from this period. I'll be reading this book carefully.


Everything written or released since 1800 is imo very likely forged in one or another way. Which does not exclude that there might be pieces of truth to be found. Much has been INVERTED. Also interesting to check who the author is/was, names are also telling.

I started looking at this book (in german), at least now I know how they could possibly calculate a date of creation. Or the new start after the flood.  And that they used to indicate the position of the 7 visible wandering stars in the zodiac as date to mark important events.

The symbols of the planets were also used in Alchemy for metalls.

But I put a big questionmark after „precession“ ?


----------



## RangerLem (Aug 31, 2022)

@PuzzleBear what do you mean by "forged in one or another way"?  Many of these books cross reference one another. This book from 1884 by Joseph Siess references "Unser Alphabet" by Gustav Seyffarth.  Seyffarth taught at Concordia Lutheran Seminary in St. Louis MO in the 1850s and this college still maintains an historical record of Seyffarth's physical papers. When I was a child (1980s) in a Lutheran Church, I met old pastors who were students of August Pieper, who was a student of CFW Walther,  who taught at the same time as Gustav Seyffarth.  I present these points because I am confused by your words and seeking clarification.

You said, "But I put a big questionmark after „precession“ ?" Can you be more specific?  I just did a word search of "Unser Alphabet" in English and didn't see that word anywhere.  Nor did I or Code for Faith use that word in this forum topic.  Are you referring to the precession of the equinox? which is a topic in this book. If so, in what context do you put a big question mark after it? thx.

You said, "Much has been INVERTED." I agree.  This book offers an inversion of the inverted.  It may yet be only Gustav's theory, and not reality, but it is one possible inversion of the inverted.

--------


I think Gustav Seyffarth is onto something by lining up the alphabet with the stars, but I am not certain he got the exact line up correct, and this does call into question his found date of 3446 B.C.  I disagree with Gustav in two ways: 1) he used the order of the spoken alphabet to create his alphazodiac, but I think the spoken alphabet follows the sun's figure 8 pattern through the sky in a year, which means the spoken version is tied in a knot.  Gustav never untied it.  Also, 2) Gustav never looked at the shapes of the letters themselves.  A better line up of the alphabet and the constellations on the ecliptic can be made if one lines up the shapes of the old Phoenician letters, comparing them to the 24-letter Chinese zodiac and to the constellations themselves and then untie the figure 8 knot they are in.  The knot, by the way, intersects on the 7th letter out of 22.  22/7=3.14 which is close enough to pi to indicate it might have been put into the alphabet at that place on purpose.

Here are some papers from Brian R. Pellar on the topic

*SINO-PLATONIC PAPERS BY BRIAN R. PELLAR*

On the Origins of the Alphabet

On the Origins of the Alphabet: New Evidence

On the Origins of the Alphabet: The Rapallo Alphazodiac and the Birth of the Sun as the Seed/Word

The Foundation of Myth: A Unified Theory on the Link Between Seasonal/Celestial Cycles, the Precession, Theology, and the Alphabet/Zodiac Part One

The Foundation of Myth: A Unified Theory of the Link Between Seasonal/Celestial Cycles, the Precession, Theology, and the Alphabet/Zodiac Part II

----------






This image is notes from my attempt to calibrate Pellar's version of the alphazodiac to the archetypes in the arch-of-type in the sky, to Carl Jung, to Vox Day's social sexual hierarchy, to the 10 Commandments, the 7 day creation, and to Psalm 19, personality types, etc.

From the center:
the planets
the zodiac
the phoenecian alphabet
the hebrew alphabet
the english alphabet
the numerology (indicated frequency)
the symbolic meanings (my encoding--see "the letter to word meanings" below for definition of symbols)
the social sexual hierarchy (7-17 split male to female)
the order of creation
the gifts of creation
the letter to word meanings (see "symbolic meanings" above)
Psalm 19:1-4
the lord's prayer
the 23 personality archetypes





This image is me attempting to show the shape-comparisons between older versions of the letters and the most recent along with the constellation shapes of the zodiac.  The word-meanings of each letter are my attempt to define each letter based on the earliest meanings of each symbol usually associated with a noun, only here I associated them with English verbs relating to the most ancient noun meanings, with a preference for verbs beginning in the same letter as each letter of the alphabet.  Note: the TH and I symbols are in the wrong order in this drawing.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Aug 31, 2022)

RangerLem said:


> @PuzzleBear what do you mean by "forged in one or another way"?  Many of these books cross reference one another. This book from 1884 by Joseph Siess references "Unser Alphabet" by Gustav Seyffarth.  Seyffarth taught at Concordia Lutheran Seminary in St. Louis MO in the 1850s and this college still maintains an historical record of Seyffarth's physical papers. When I was a child (1980s) in a Lutheran Church, I met old pastors who were students of August Pieper, who was a student of CFW Walther,  who taught at the same time as Gustav Seyffarth.  I present these points because I am confused by your words and seeking clarification.
> 
> You said, "But I put a big questionmark after „precession“ ?" Can you be more specific?  I just did a word search of "Unser Alphabet" in English and didn't see that word anywhere.  Nor did I or Code for Faith use that word in this forum topic.  Are you referring to the precession of the equinox? which is a topic in this book. If so, in what context do you put a big question mark after it? thx.
> 
> ...


before reading the rest of your post, which seems to be very inspiring, I want to answer your questions:


Forged, koined , doctored, fabricated, “made to fit the allowed narrative”. Meant to mislead us in one or another way. No one would be able to release something if it was not “approved”, no book containing real secrets in plain would be printed, no article containing such would be released … nowadays even less than a 100 or 200 years ago. THEY started this system: everyone needs a LICENCE to work independent and a BANK account to survive … whoever does not fit the official script becomes unemployable.

It’s all laid out in the Protocols, THEY control ALL, did even so 200 years ago. Included those people, organisations, ..., which people think might be opposition or alternative media.

---

There are interesting aspects in this book concerning the symbols of the planets and the alphabets, although concerning his presentation of the planets at the date of 7.7.3446 BC, the constellations do not fit. It’s not the year 3446 BC, but 3445 BC, considered -3444 astronomically. And anyway the use of Joolian calendar counting system

Sun in Virgo, Moon in Twins, Saturn was in Twins, *Jupiter was not in Aquarius, but Aries *and Mars would have entered Sagittarius.





Source Ephemerides




Source book Unser Alphabet​
I don’t know yet if it is a fantasy constellation or might have happen once like that.

WAIT ! Just thought of one of my favourite “ancient GREEKs” the Egyptian Claudius Ptolemy, who invented the Zodiac Wheel in the 2nd century AD, but which imo was much later, in the 14-1500s probably. Furthing search needed here.

Ptolemy allegedly fixed spring equinox at 0° ARIES, which should have been the exact case in 2. Century AD. Now spring equinox happens when the sun is around 6° pisces (fixed by THEY, changes started in the late 1500s), right at the foot of AQUARIUS. Probably his foot, looks like kicking the sun up in the North 




THEY changed the ancient 48 star constellations, now there are 88. If that wasn’t done to confuse and obfuscate ... just what exactly ?

Ok, so for Mars 6° Sagittarius – 24° of difference, that would fit mid SCORPIO. But it does not work out for Jupiter, even retrieving 24°, Jupiter would still be in FISH

----

What is certain and also completely logical is, that dates for important events were indicated with the actual positions of the planets and maybe this was custom even more recent than thought. It was no religious worship of gods, but depiction of the time or “heavenly calendar”. But it was turned into religious worship, deliberately!


Yes, I mean the Precession of stars, I’m not sure if this really happens. I explain why I think this:

The Sun at summer solstice is right in the hands of ORION. Coincidence? I don’t think so.




The moon mirros the sun, so full moons in December happen also around that same position.


*Giza, Great Pyramid*




Shaft pointing North at 32°, which is pointing to Polaris and South 45°, where SIRIUS passes once a year on the meridian (180°S) on 31.12. at midnight. Example years 2021













Source Night Sky timeanddate​
It varies up to 4 minutes, the leap day recalibrates. Coincidence ? I don’t think so. Imo, it has always been like that. Fix stars do not change their fixed paths.

We have an artificial calendar, trying to make integers out of fractional numbers, but there is always 1 night where SIRIUS will be at the meridian at midnight. This happens 10 days after the winter solstice.

Today our Greogorian New Year starts on that day, when SIRIUS passes at midnight on the meridian in GIZAH. I would consider the Great Pyramid of Gizeh as the real “green witch”.

I see the fix stars as fixed background (no precession) and sun, moon and the visible wandering stars as time indicators.

ORION was always important, as Orions 3 belt stars lie about 1 – 2 ° south of the heavenly equator.

Precession is imo a make-believe from THEY. It is not possible for us to control this visibly, it would need several lifetimes.

I do not try to convince anyone, these are my thoughts and views based upon my search.


----------



## RangerLem (Aug 31, 2022)

7you have offered me good information. I have come at this from a code breaker's angle and had to learn, and am still learning the stars. I agree with what you say is the definition of forgery; I take that word as pseudopigrapghic, fake name, not fake content as you take it. Thx for clarification. I do think Seyffarth is "forged" in your sense because he didnt untie the figure 8 knot that alphabet is in... i think...and I am not a fan of date grabbing or calling a thing certain as Seyffarth did. He takes his own assumtions too authoritatively. Anyways, thx for info. I will read more carefully and absorb more later. I am on the road on vacation stopped for lunch and wifi. Thankyou.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 6, 2022)

The author mentions on the last pages a few interesting pieces of art, that shall prove that the time for important events was indicated with the contemporary positions of the visible wandering stars. For inauguration of buildings, births of emperors, probably victorious wars, … a way to note “time”, which also does make sense.

The 7 planets, or gods. The 12 zodiac signs, or gods. To be found in each culture under different names. It was never religious worship but about telling time.

I was not able to find *The monolith of Amos II,* supposedly containing the birth date of 14. Aug 1832 BC. The monolith was in the Museum of Charles X at the time the book was written. It was supposed to be the oldest known constellation of the 7 planets. Rebranded? Vanished ?




_Translation: The large monolith in the Museum Charles X contains the nativity of Amos II of 14 Aug 1832 BC, the oldest known constellation of the 7 planets to date._

*The “famous” Antonin coin*

Famous? Back then maybe, nowadays I was not able to find an illustration of the famous Antonin coin with the 8 heads that indicate the position of the planets in the surrounding zodiac. Vanished ? Served its purpose to establish the “ancient” timeline ?

The coin is merely mentioned with a vague description in a few german books from around 1837.





Source Pic​
_Translation: yes, even a Roman coin, the Antonine coin from Creuzer (symbol. Tab VI). The latter shows around the edge the known 12 signs of the zodiac, 12 of which contain the heads of the seven great gods (Apollo, Diana, Saturn, Iupiter, etc.), which are placed exactly like the corresponding seven planets at the beginning of the Antoninus era *( 137 AD)* stood._

Moved to 137 AD, while Gustav Seifferath wrote *88 AD.* All fiction. Different dates due to CALCULUS errors !?




_The famous Antonine coin from Creuzer and Dupuis with the 8 heads of the Cabiren contains the constellation of the planets in the year of Antonine's birth (88 AD)_



*The ISIS tablet of Turin*




_Translation: The famous Tablet of Isis at Turin is not an ancient tablet of the law in hieroglyphs, nor a secret doctrine of the magnetic needle; but an image of the zodiac at the beginning of Trajan's birth year 54 AD._

now called the Bembine Tablet or Bembine Table of Isis.





Source pic




Official story:



> _“An elaborate bronze tablet with enamel and silver inlay mimicking Egyptian style, the Mensa Isiaca or Bembine Tablet or Bembine Table of Isis was probably *created in Rome during the first century CE.* It was *discovered after the sack of Rome in 1527,* soon after which Cardinal Pietro Bembo acquired it at an exhorbitant price.
> 
> "After Bembo's death in 1547 the Tablet was acquired by the House of Mantua, remaining in their museum until the capture of Mantua in 1630 by Ferdinand II's troops. The Tablet eventually came into the hands of Cardinal Pava, who presented it to the Duke of Savoy, who in turn presented it to the King of Sardinia. With the French conquest of Italy in *1797 the Tablet came to Paris*, and *Alexandre Lenoir* wrote in 1809 that it was on exhibition in the Bibliothèque Nationale. It was later returned to Italy after peace was established. Karl Baedeker in his Guide to Northern Italy mentions that the tablet was a central exhibit in Gallery 2 in the Museum of Antiquities at Turin, where it is today."
> 
> In the seventeenth century the fame of the Bembine Tablet was such that Athanasius Kircher used it as the primary source for his attempt to decipher Egyptian hieroglyphs, reproducing an engraving of the table in his misconceived Oedipus Aegyptiacus  (1652-55). …. ”_



Now, would you have guessed ? *Roman Art from 1st century AD !*  
But still looks like a Roman Copy from 3rd century AD. 

IMO, it’s truly *Renaissance Art*, allegedly first discovered 1527, part of the forgeries about our never-existent past. Like coins, such “art” is often sold at exhorbitant prices. It’s just business for THEY. It’s THEIR invention and creation.

Names are also revealing, like Alexandre Lenoir = Le noir = The Black .. like the DARK ages, probably never saw the light. The symbols on the portrait show what kind of secret society club the bearer was born in, if we do not look at an invented character.

As everything is INVERTED in this  (and being aware of the ancient buildings and structures that were deliberately destroyed during the last 5-900 years, part of a once created harmonic sacred/secret frequencies grid or network that literally nourrished everything and everyone *naturally*) it was a LIGHT AGE, a golden age that preceeded the so-called Renaissance (Rebirth) and not a DARK age, as THEY want make-believe.


----------



## RangerLem (Sep 7, 2022)

This is a stele of Amasis II on display in the portion of the Louvre built by king Charles X.  But the official story says he ruled in the  500s BC, not 1800s BC as Seyffarth says. I will have to see if I can find a translation of this stele to see if it is what he is referring to...

Amasis II - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas

Here is a zodiac coin for Antonius Pius from 144-145 AD, most likely NOT what Seyffarth is referring to, but it is the best example of something similar I could find....

MK-B | Alexandria: Antoninus Pius 144-145 n. Chr.

Antonius Pius was born 86 AD according to Google and was the Roman emperor from 138-151 AD.  All Antonine coins were minted during the years of his reign.  The particular coin Seyffarth is referring that has a zodiacal date of 88/86 AD for Antonine's birth... I can't find that either yet....


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 7, 2022)

RangerLem said:


> This is a stele of Amasis II on display in the portion of the Louvre built by king Charles X.  But the official story says he ruled in the  500s BC, not 1800s BC as Seyffarth says. I will have to see if I can find a translation of this stele to see if it is what he is referring to...
> 
> Amasis II - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas
> 
> ...



The monolith of Amos is the Stele of Amasis II,  now I rather thought it was larger and maybe more like an obelisk. Interpretation of normal Astro signs is yet challenging, the same in hieroglyphs  but the sun is depicted between the horns of Taurus

For that Antonin coin, the mint town is allegedly Alexandria, that's interesting. I wonder why they put the zodiac signs twice ? I'll have a closer look at it later.


----------



## RangerLem (Sep 7, 2022)

I may have found the coin Seyffarth mentions here:  Roman Alexandria coins attract high prices

From that site:

_A drachm of Antoninus Pius depicting the entire zodiac on its reverse achieved £19,000. In the centre of the depiction are the busts of Helios and Selene, recalling the dualism of the Egyptian calendar. In Egypt, the civil calendar was calculated according to solar years, the religious calendar according to lunar years. When both calendars coincided again after 1460 years, one Sothic period ended. This event took place under the rule of Antoninus Pius, not in the year in which this impressive coin was minted but on 19 July 139, i.e. at the beginning of the second year of the reign of this ruler. The festival was celebrated throughout Egypt with many feasts and ceremonies. This may have led to many Egyptians becoming interested in astronomy and astrology. At the time of Antoninus Pius, Claudius Ptolemy, a mathematician, astronomer and geographer, was researching this subject at the Museion of Alexandria. We know this scholar most of all because his world view was considered valid throughout the entire western world until Galileo Galilei shook it. However, Claudius Ptolemy did not only come up with the idea of celestial bodies orbiting the Earth on concentric crystalline spheres. He was the first to have the idea of basing the horoscope not exclusively on zodiac constellations but also on the ascendant. So his calculations might have been the inspiration for the motifs featured on the astronomical-astrological series of Antoninus Pius._





_Lot number 165 - Alexandria. Antoninus Pius, 138-161. Drachm, year 5 (= 141/2). Very rare. Very fine._

------

Here is another zodiac coin I found on my search....  Only one loop of the zodiac on this one with Hera and Zeus standing and looking at each other inside the zodiac wheel.

https://www.cointalk.com/threads/zodiac-on-roman-coinage.369325/


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes, that might be the coin Seyffarth mentionned. I find it astonishing what they can interpret looking at that coin.

I did a search with "zodiacus coins" and got these results




It looks like a serie of zodiac coins was released with the symbols of the zodiac signs and their NEW planet gods. Because the planets that Seyffarth attributed to the zodiac signs seems more logical to me



_Saturn for AQUARIUS an PISCES_, nowadays Capricorn
_Jupiter for CAPRICORN (=fishgoat) and ARIES,_ nowadays Sagittarius
_Mars for SAGITTARUS an TAURUS,_ nowadays Aries
_Venus for SCORPIO and GEMINI, _nowadays, Taurus and LIBRA
_Merkur for LIBRA and CANCER_, nowadays Gemini and Virgo
_MOON for VIRGO  _.. *of course *and not for CANCER as is nowadays !!!
_Sun for LEO, _still the same today

They just observed the visible ones, Neptune, Uranus and Pluto were not yet considered. Before Pluto Mars was planetary head of Scorpio, before Neptune Jupiter was planetary head of Pisces, before Uranus, Saturn was planetary head of Aquarius.

For the coins, LH shall be "Year 8" and correspond to 144/145. I have not yet an idea what L H stands for    H = 8

Antoninus looks different on those coins regarding forehead, nose ...  and there is again my favorite "ancient Greek" Ptolemy ... he was quite busy drawing maps of earth and heaven, mapping the ancient star constellations, .. like the star constellation Antinous ... now with this info Antoninus being the adoptive son of Emperor Hadrian, who allegedly created the star constellation Antinous in the sky, that was for Antoninus Pius. The time of "ancient greek pederasty" in the palaces.





Source Pic from your Antonin Coin under Further Info (click lightbulb)​
_Translation: *The Age of Adoptive Emperors *Rome experienced its greatest territorial expansion under the Emperor Traianus (98-117 AD), adopted by Nerva (96-98)._ _Traianus adopted *Hadrianus *(117-138), who, together with *his adopted successor Antoninus Pius *(138-161), ensured the consolidation of the empire and its greatest flowering. Only Marcus Aurelius (161-180) deviated from the proven system of adoption when he made his own son Commodus Caesar._

This coin looks still very good.




Source Pic Helios = Sun, planetary head of Lion​It is not that these coins indicate a special time, like Sun being in Leo, or like the following coins Saturn in Aquarius or Mars in Aries. They show the zodiac sign with the attributed planet aka god.




Source pic Venus, planetary head of LIBRA .. Venus = also depicted as 8 pointed star





Source pic  Mars, planetary head of Aries






Source pic Moon, planetary head of Cancer




Source pic  Jupiter, planetary head of Pisces




Source pic  Venus - Taurus





Source pic  Saturn - Aquarius​


----------



## RangerLem (Sep 13, 2022)

@PuzzleBear I am interested in the idea of a cosmology without precession.  Are you saying that the the clockwork of the sky is exactly the same from year to year, within it's 18 year cycle or so, and that there is no grand cycle?  Please explain your cosmology in this regard.  My current way of understanding your position would be that you take the sidereal day as the actual day, and the sun and moon measure different lengths of times, the seasons per se, as opposed to the day.  And if we mark days by the sidereal day, I guess that is what you are saying?


----------

